# Sharing A Few American Made Pws



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Being from Connecticut, I have a few old pocket watches from the region. The tiny state of Connecticut was home to a very large number of clock and watch makers from the earliest of wooden movement clocks up until the 1960's.

Here is an 1865 Seth Thomas from Thomaston,Ct. ( They named the town after him). Seth Thomas was a prolific clock maker and then started making some watches in 1885.This is a great old watch from first year of production and runs beautifully.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, what a beautilful watch! But the watch is from 1887, not 1865. The serial number says that clearly.

Really nice! 15 jewels, adjusted... I am getting a little bit jealous..

Andreas


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry for the date typo's. Silly me , SAID

they started making watches in 1885 so how could it be a 1865!

My bad!!


----------

